# The Secret Link



## #1 bro (Jul 9, 2008)

In this topic, talk about the secret link game, whether you've found it or not, blah blah. 


...



...




Okay, here's my honest opinion on the secret link game: It sucks. 

The rest of the tCoD site is amazing, but this is like the stain on its perfect record. It seems to be at first glance a very devious game that takes tons of logic to solve, but in reality, it's not logical at all. 

Let me explain.

I found the link by accident while browsing the site, as I believe most of the people who found it did. My initial reaction was "WTF!!?!?!?! IS THIS THE SECRET LINK LOL WUT HAPPEND", but then I read the explanation and realized where it was hidden, and I was like "ahhhhhh... clever, clever". Then, later I realized that: while the hiding place is clever, the method of getting to the hiding place isn't clever. At all. 

(hopes what he is about to post is not a spoiler)

Pretty much all but one clue in the entire game is meant to lead you astray. (If you've found all the clues, what that one clue is will probably be obvious.) But anyway, the very first clue you probably will find seems to point you towards some sections of the site, when in reality it _doesn't._ A bit annoying. This wouldn't be so bad, except for the fact the clue is actually _entirely useless_ to finding the link. Most of the clues are like that too, seem like cryptic hints to finding the secret but are actually totally meaningless. 

Sort of defeats the purpose, doesn't it?

But what's even worse is that there's no way to play the secret link game _right_. Let me explain.  

There are three ways that you can win the game, a) cheating, b) finding the link by accident and c) figuring it out on your own. Obviously, a) is bad because cheating is not good in any sort of game. b) is also probably not what Butterfree intended. So (captain obvious), c) is what you are supposed to do, right? 

But here's the thing. Most secret link veterens will agree, there is no way to logically find out the answer without getting that one crucial clue. "Why is that a problem?" you ask. "If you can find that clue, then you can win!" 

Well, that's the thing. The place where the clue is hidden is a place where you are NOT supposed to look. In fact, Butterfree/Larissa calls you a "fool" for looking there. Which means that if you do everything _right_, you WON'T find the clue. Let me repeat that, you can't win the game without doing something wrong. 

What fun is that? Furthermore, how is that logical? 

The only other way to find the crucial, necessary clue is by doing the "semi-cheating" thing it mentions in the FAQ, but you probably aren't supposed to do this either. 

So there you have it, if you do everything right, you _will not_ find the clue.

AND the clues are hidden in really lame places. They're not at all scattered in secret places around the site as the page makes it out to be. I can't really say anything more without spoiling it, but trust me, the game isn't as much of an easter egg hunt as you might think it is. 

Furthermore, even though I know the general area of where the link is, if I want to go back to it, it still takes me a couple tries to find the exact place. Meaning, if someone got the idea of "OH! I know where the secret link is! OMG! I need to go there right now!" and it was the right place, they might be very close but still not exactly where they need to be, and therefore dismiss the idea, searching on for more areas where it could be, not realizing that they left it behind. 

So, I guess, all in all, the reason that I disliked the secret link is that when I found it, and thought about all the clues a bit, I got the feeling that I had been had. When I first came on to this site and found the page explaining the secret link, I felt like this would be an incredibly clever game that would take months of careful thinking to find the page. In reality, finding the page and the clues is a crapshoot, and very illogical at that. 

I guess my point is, since the clue game and the crossword are both 1000x better mental challenges, I suggest Butterfree either gets rid of the secret link, or scraps it and makes a better version.

The above is all my opinion and my reaction to the game, if you have contradictory opinions, that's fine to. And let me say, Butterfree, your site is _brilliant_ except for this one facet of it I wasn't pleased with.

(also, butterfree, how the hell did you keep it from showing the answers in the source code, and also in the marquee of doom. HOW?)



</longpost>


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Gosh, I've been trying to find that thing forever. I've only found one clue.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 10, 2008)

It's not worth it. Trust me.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 10, 2008)

Where is it, just out of curiousity? 8D


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 10, 2008)

:| 

You know I'm not allowed to tell.

Just browse around the site a lot, you'll probably find it without trying eventually.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 10, 2008)

Uh. Since when was the secret link ever supposed to be a mental challenge? That's what the Clue Game and crossword are for. The Secret Link pretty much _is_ supposed to be found by accident, actually - something you eventually stumble upon and have that "Oh, that's clever!" reaction at the location. The clues and explanation of the game are just to add to the mystery, keep people on their toes so that they'll realize what it is when it pops up and actually feel like they've solved a mystery - if they're lucky, it will be one they've been puzzling over for a long time. (Just having a secret page you never knew about pop up all of a sudden is rather lame, after all.) Then when people have found the link, they can go look for the clues, which are pretty fun to find as well (I especially like the location of one particular clue, which I wouldn't think anybody has ever found the "right" way since I moved it sometime a long time ago (and come on, it's not like I expect people not to even _click_ on the fake secret link when they find it; you're taking the "fool" thing too seriously). I'm well aware that nobody is ever going to actually figure out where the link is. That's not the point.

And now the game has completely lost its point to anyone who reads this, of course, since it tells them they're never going to figure it out, but whatever.

There is also another reason I'm keeping the secret link game as it is through hell and back: it's one of the oldest original features of this site. It was on the site the day I opened it, and I'll be damned if it isn't staying until the end no matter what who thinks of it. When I was twelve years old it was _the most brilliant and awesome thing I had thought of ever_. I'd sooner get rid of "Keeping Pikachu Happy" than the secret link game. Sorry.

Now you made me want to make another twisted game for the site. Hmm.



> (also, butterfree, how the hell did you keep it from showing the answers in the source code, and also in the marquee of doom. HOW?)


Magic. :o

(Also, what's with the "Larissa" thing? If you're thinking of the "Blame Larissa" thing, that's because she inspired me to reword my clues into crappy poetry; she had no part in the actual creation of the clues.)


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 10, 2008)

:D Found it about four years ago, back when there was still a Cave style and the menu links were all Comic Sans.


----------



## Icalasari (Jul 10, 2008)

Found it quite a LONG time ago... I needed help, sadly enough x.x


----------



## Spoon (Jul 11, 2008)

Uh, may I ask how large the area for the link to secret link is? 

 Ick, I have two ideas where the link would be, one due to the fifth clue, and one due to Zeta's post.


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 11, 2008)

I haven't even found the first clue yet.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 11, 2008)

the only clue i found was a fake clue that screamed out"I am a clue!!!"


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Now you made me want to make another twisted game for the site. Hmm.


I am SO glad I posted this. :D 

Also, I believe I am missing one of the clues. Well, I seem to remember actually going and finding all five, but I might be crazy because I can only now remember the location of four of them. (Of course, I found them all using the semi-cheating method from the FAQ) I can't seem to find number 4... any little hints towards it that might jog my memory?

EDIT: Um, so since I have no life I went on oldestofold.htm and ctrl+f'd for "clue" because I knew that clue 4 HAD to be on there somewhere, since the secret link game has been around since then. But I didn't find it.

Incidentally, what number is the clue that you think is really cleverly hidden? One is a bit clever.


----------



## Foxsundance (Jul 11, 2008)

Personally, I think the Secret Link is a good idea, but I can't really say too much about it because I've never found it (and after spending a week obsessively thinking about it and guessing, wrongly, where it was, I kinda gave up).


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> I am SO glad I posted this. :D
> 
> Also, I believe I am missing one of the clues. Well, I seem to remember actually going and finding all five, but I might be crazy because I can only now remember the location of four of them. (Of course, I found them all using the semi-cheating method from the FAQ) I can't seem to find number 4... any little hints towards it that might jog my memory?
> 
> ...


It's number four. It's _insanely_ well hidden. You seriously are almost definitely not going to find it. Or rather, it's very different from the others because it's not actually hidden in text.

And yes, I actually started making that new game! :o


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

:D
:D
:D
:D

Guys, when that game gets put up, remember, it was all because of me, Zeta Reticuli. Okay? 

Also: on the subject of clue four... YOU SAID THAT ALL THE CLUES WERE MARKED "CLUE!".  YOU LIED. So it's in an image, or something? Can I have a hint? Is it on oldestofold.htm (because you know that's where I'm going to look).

I'm making a notpron-like game (currently made forty-something out of 101 levels) so I am _really_ interested in riddles right now. As a matter of fact I should be working on 45 but it's incredibly tedious. :|

EDIT: Butterfree you are EVIL EVIL EVIL. I ctrl+f for "clue4" in the source of every page on oldestofold and I STILL don't find it? What kind of sick game is this? I HAVE TO KNOW WHERE IT IS. MY CURIOSITY CANNOT BE SATISFIED. I will go insane because of you. I'll be in an asylum all "cluefour cllllueueue FOUR BUtterFree wheri s it my ineed it ineawefwEED IT" and the asylum workers will be all "what is this clue four and isn't butterfree a pokemon lol i remember when i collected pokemon cards" and it will be YOUR FAULT.

</insanity, quite literally>


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

oldestofold will not help you; it's just a saved copy of the original front page of the site, linking to much later copies of the other pages.

And the fourth clue _is_ hidden in the word "Clue!"; it is, however, _not_ a link or any instance of the word that you have to click. Figure out for yourself how that works.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

> oldestofold will not help you; it's just a saved copy of the original front page of the site, linking to much later copies of the other pages.


Looks like someone needs to know her own site better.

Anyway, since all of the clues were present when the site was first up, this means I can look for the clue on oldestofold, and it'll be there, right? 

And I have no idea how it could be hidden in the word clue... but not something you have to click...?

The title of all the clues is "Clue!" but you can't click the title, now can you? 
An imagemap? No, that would mean that you have to click, still... 
Typing in Clue! in the end of the Art Thieves Click Here? No, that's illogical. 

Uh... so clicking will NOT get you to clue4? I'm very confused now... are you given the URL somewhere?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Looks like someone needs to know her own site better.


Uh, what? Those _are_ much newer than oldestofold.htm (more specifically, they're from the same time as pokesite.htm, September 2003, while oldestofold.htm is from November 2002). Do not accuse me of not knowing my site. I still know the filenames of pages that were on the site five years ago. >:/



> Anyway, since all of the clues were present when the site was first up, this means I can look for the clue on oldestofold, and it'll be there, right?


No. The particular page that clue four was on doesn't exactly have it anymore. And in any case, it's in a completely different and unrelated location now; even if you found it on the old page, you _know_ you'd want to try to find it where it is now. :P

And I'm not saying a word about how to actually find Clue 4. Let's see you actually puzzle over that for a while. (And this, mind you, actually is a mental challenge! :D)


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> Uh, what? Those _are_ much newer than oldestofold.htm (more specifically, they're from the same time as pokesite.htm, September 2003, while oldestofold.htm is from November 2002). Do not accuse me of not knowing my site. I still know the filenames of pages that were on the site five years ago. >:/


http://dragonflycave.com/oldestofold.htm

Click the links on the side, they all still work. Unless we're referring to different oldestofold.htms. 



Butterfree said:


> And I'm not saying a word about how to actually find Clue 4. Let's see you actually puzzle over that for a while. (And this, mind you, actually is a mental challenge! :D)


You are evil incarnate. 

So, if I am REALLY bored, will ctrl+f'ing for "clue!" work? I am completely and utterly lost on this one. Is it something like

HERE ARE SOME POKEMON
Castform
Luvdisc
Umbreon
Espeon
Unown !

where it's an actual puzzle to find the word "clue!"? Will I have to view the source at all? 

Can you at least answer this: will I get to clue 4 by clicking something?  

Also, has anyone ever found clue 4 the right way?

EDIT: HOLY SHIT I FOUND IT

got to say, there wasn't that much logic behind it, but it was cool
where was it originally?

EDIT 2: I just realized, now that we've had this little discussion, and I found the last clue, I've begun to looooove the secret link game. This would be awesome if it didn't remind me so much of 1984. :P


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> http://dragonflycave.com/oldestofold.htm
> 
> Click the links on the side, they all still work. Unless we're referring to different oldestofold.htms.


Yes, they still work - _still_ work; those are exactly the same links as they were in 2002, because that's just a copy of what pokesite.htm looked like in November 2002. I did not save a copy of what secret.htm, pokemon.htm, basics.htm, redbluecheats.htm, etc. looked like in 2002; those are links to the pages exactly as they were _when I stopped updating those particular files_, which was in 2003 (that's when I made the menu appear on every page, which required me to remake all the files as .shtml; when I moved on to .aspx, however, I changed the extensions on the already existing .shtml files, so those don't exist anymore). Kind of like how the links on this version link to the modern-day versions of various pages, because that's just a saved copy of the front page which links to pages that I've been constantly updating since the time it was saved.



> EDIT: HOLY SHIT I FOUND IT
> 
> got to say, there wasn't that much logic behind it, but it was cool
> where was it originally?


:P It was very logical.

Originally, it was on the original Quest for the Legends page.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

Okay, so now I understand the oldestofold thing. :P

Also, has anyone else found clue four in its current location? I can't imagine someone actually doing the thing to get you to it, unless they were really, really, bored, but whatever. I want to know how much bragging rights I have. :D


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:
			
		

> Also, has anyone else found clue four in its current location? I can't imagine someone actually doing the thing to get you to it, unless they were really, really, bored, but whatever. I want to know how much bragging rights I have. :D


Nobody has found it to my knowledge, but it's not as if I log people's IPs when they do that; somebody could have found it and just not told me about it. Although I doubt it.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

AWESOME

I am eagerly anticipating this new game. :D  How long do you think it'll be until it's up?

(just don't make it a notpron/zest-like game or else everyone will think I copied you when I finish mine a couple of months from now :P )

EDIT: Also, it's not like you could log people's IPs, because it's very easy to find the alternative discussed-in-the-FAQ way.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 11, 2008)

I could make it log IPs from the other side. :P

The new game is a timed scavenger hunt around the site. I think you'll like it. :D As for when, I was hoping to get it up in the weekend, before I go to Spain for the IMO.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

In the weekend, as in, by the day-after-tomorrow? 

<3 <3 <3


----------



## @lex (Jul 11, 2008)

I remember when I found the Secret Link... I was looking for something, and decided to try typing in possible URLs for that... thing. The first one directed to to some older version of the Secret Link Page, which kinda explained the location of the secret link, so I just clicked there and presto :P

But I still haven't found all of the clues.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 11, 2008)

Read my sig, either one person (or at least very few people have found all the clues). Well, not counting using the easy method.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 11, 2008)

Butterfree said:


> The new game is a timed scavenger hunt around the site. I think you'll like it. :D


Whoa! Sounds awesome.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 12, 2008)

All of this discussion has actually made me want to find the clues in a legitimate fashion. XD

I haven't found the secret link, but I do admit that I've tried to find it on several occasions. XD


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 12, 2008)

I fail at that game. I've tried so hard and all I've found is the fake clue.

;_;


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm not doing the Secret Link just because I know it will kill me from the inside out.


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 13, 2008)

Ugh, I'll probably not get it up now, because I've been spending the weekend being all lovey-dovey with Shadey and playing Phoenix Wright. D: Sorry.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 13, 2008)

I forgive you. :(


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 13, 2008)

That's making me want to find all of the clues legitimately.
I found the secret link because I was trying to type in the full URL of another page, but ended up forgetting the page name and accidentally typing in the secret page URL instead.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum (Jul 13, 2008)

Thank you, Firebug.

I originally thought that the name was Icelandic o.O


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

EvilCrazyMonkey said:


> That's making me want to find all of the clues legitimately.
> I found the secret link because I was trying to type in the full URL of another page, but ended up forgetting the page name and accidentally typing in the secret page URL instead.


Wait, wtf? The url of the secret link is http://dragonflycave.com/ (a bunch of random letters that don't spell a word) .htm

How could you possibly guess that?


----------



## Butterfree (Jul 14, 2008)

I have to wonder about that too, yes. The odds against accidentally typing in that exact 17-letter string of pure gibberish are astronomical. o.O

Seriously. Said gibberish is a severely mangled version of fictional gibberish in the Icelandic translation of a book. You don't get a lot more gibberish than that.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

awwwww, this sucks, a week from now I have to go to sleepaway camp (which I am not looking forward to at all) and I have no idea if I'll have internet access or not. Since it's timed, that means that I (probably) miss it. Poop. 

Well, then again, I might have internet access, because they did say that we would be allowed to e-mail friends, but I have no idea how that works out, and besides they said that we weren't allowed to email for the entire first week. D:

Maybe you could get it up four weeks from now? :P


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 14, 2008)

Woah, really? I thought I had found it. The one page I found said stuff about "this is the secret page" and it explains all of the clues.
:/
Apparently I thought '.asp' was the right extension for the file I was looking for.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 14, 2008)

odd... okay, can you send me the link?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 15, 2008)

Okay, you've got it; if anyone else wants the "fake" but real-looking link I guess just PM me :/

EDIT: The page is now apparently changed so that it no longer contains all of the information for the secret page. It doesn't really have anything on it now, but if you'd like to look: http://dragonflycave.com/sprites.asp


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 15, 2008)

Not trying to mini-mod, but I wouldn't send it to anyone who hasn't found the actual secret link page, because the two are almost exactly the same.


----------



## ItalianPsycho (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow, I just found clue four. My brain seems to work better at night...


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

nooooo, now I have nothing to put in my sig. D:


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

> Wait, wtf? The url of the secret link is http://dragonflycave.com/ (a bunch of random letters that don't spell a word) .htm


:/ You couldn't have told me that _before_ I got a bunch of 404s trying to cheat for it?


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Not trying to mini-mod, but I wouldn't send it to anyone who hasn't found the actual secret link page, because the two are almost exactly the same.


Really?
Oh. Never have found the _real_ page, then...


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah. The only differences are that a) the title says "The Secret Page" instead of the unrelated thing it says on the page you found, b) it actually has every clue written down on the page instead of just talking about them, c) some of the text is reworded, and d) the bottom section has been updated. Other than that, it's basically the same. 

Also, if you take the time to read everything it says on the page you found, you'll know where the link is actually hidden.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

I know... though I still haven't found the link for some reason :/
Weird...


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, come on. Read everything and it will tell you in no uncertain terms exactly where the link is hidden.


----------



## FMC_x_ANS (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, I haven't found it... But I am trying


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, I've found it now.
That was rather obvious :/


----------



## Daughter of Mew (Jul 18, 2008)

_I wish I could find the link... I bet it's really obvious too...

.:Moo_


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 18, 2008)

It's not obvious at all. I guess EvilCrazyMonkey has no idea what he's talking about.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 18, 2008)

Umm... o.O
I found a page that practically explained exactly where the thing is.


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 19, 2008)

Well, yes, _if_ you find that page (and don't try, those of you that haven't read the thread, it wasn't meant to be found)


----------



## Lord Shyguy (Jul 20, 2008)

If the page wasn't meant to be found, why is it there?


----------



## #1 bro (Jul 25, 2008)

It was there because Butterfree forgot to delete it.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 29, 2008)

... You know what? I'm just going to go to the site and read every single thing on every single page. And hope that I find the link.


----------



## New Spring (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha... I don't even remember if I ever found it or not! Heheh...

I actually have a lot of time on my hands so wasting time to try to find it one of these days might actually be slig htly entertainig! Or something. Meh...


----------



## sergeantwaffleS (Aug 7, 2008)

I've onl

	
	
		
		
	


	




Click here to feed me a Rare Candy!
Get your own at Pokeplushies![/urly found three clues, two on accident and one by using my brain power !!  0_o


----------



## Echo (Aug 9, 2008)

I found clues 2-5 after I found the link... and I still haven't found clue 1 O_o;;;


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Aug 14, 2008)

I have only found clue 5.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 14, 2008)

Echo said:


> I found clues 2-5 after I found the link... and I still haven't found clue 1 O_o;;;


It's on the page that introduces the existance of the secret link.


----------



## Manaphy DriftRider (Aug 19, 2008)

I just randomly clicked somewhere and I got the secret link lololol.
=D


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

The clues are easy to find (their names are in order), but I've never found the secret link... I even checked the js file for the Marquee of Doom (it's not in there, is it?)


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 23, 2008)

the guy with no username said:


> Okay, I've found clues 1, 2, 3, and 5. I've also found all the old sites and secret links. Could someone tell me where clue #4 is?


*coughclue+#.extensioncough*


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 23, 2008)

That's not the actual way to find the clues, that's the "cheating" method discussed in the FAQ. There is a legitimate way to find each clue. 

To the guy with no username: If you read the entire thread, finding the fourth clue will be a heck of a lot easier.


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 23, 2008)

No, because that's not allowed, and besides that completely ruins the fun and why do you even care about getting the fourth clue? If you're that curious to see what it says, it's on the secret link page and you can use the "cheating" method. If you just are curious to where the clue is, you can always go find it yourself. It's not that hard if you read the thread and put your mind to it.


----------



## Echo (Aug 24, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> It's on the page that introduces the existance of the secret link.


O____O the link must have been broken when I tried it for the first time...


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 24, 2008)

ArtificialFlavour said:


> It's on the page that introduces the existance of the secret link.


ASDFERGIERGWGEV stop telling people where the clues are the point of the game is to find them yourself


----------



## Eifie (Aug 25, 2008)

Argh. Now trying to find the location of the secret link is eating me up from the inside D:

I remember I gave up on it a month or two ago...the only clues I've found legitimately are 1 and 5. Makes me want to find the others now... *searches*


----------



## cheesecake (Aug 25, 2008)

Never found it....not that I've been looking for it.


----------



## Black Yoshi (Aug 25, 2008)

I found the first clue, looked for the others for five minutes, then came back to the forums. I don't browse the actual site much, but I can still hope I'll find it one day.:D


----------



## #1 bro (Aug 25, 2008)

The more time you spend reading the articles on the site, the more likely it is that you'll eventually find the link.


----------



## Fredie (Aug 25, 2008)

I managed to find all the clues except number 4 without cheating, number 4 just was to difficult to find so I semi-cheated. Still, I haven't found the link yet...


----------



## Butterfree (Sep 26, 2008)

It works in all styles; it's one of the things I test when I make a new style.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Sep 26, 2008)

I found the link a while back, without cheating. Sorta.
I was on an old version of the site, found it there, it said "outdated", and I figured out the new one based on the location of the old one.


----------



## Mudkipz (Sep 27, 2008)

I found the secret link when I was trying to look for a real link. o_o


----------



## snowbound400 (Jun 7, 2010)

... I found it by cheating... I changed the URL with my magical logical powers. Example, somewhat a spoiler, if you haven't found clue 1 don't read it. 



Spoiler



http://www.dragonflycave.com/clue1.htm, right? Use Logic to change it.


 Spoiler somewhat for Fredie,  you should check every page of the site including fanfiction, be patient and read the whole page, the top to bottom. I also found it without cheating. Lol, the only good clue for the secret link page is on the page that clicking the secret link takes u to.


----------



## Butterfree (Jun 8, 2010)

...how do you claim to have found the actual secret link with URL manipulation? The filename of the secret page is a long nonsense string. Sure, it's easy for the clues (which doesn't matter because they don't tell you much of worth), but for the actual secret link it shouldn't be possible.

Also, since it's been a couple of years since anyone posted in this thread, it's unlikely to do much good to directly reply to anyone. The topic is still relevant so it's not bumping per se, but addressing Fredie or anyone else serves no real purpose.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 10, 2010)

furthermore, fredie has been inactive for half a year.

that said, I disrespected robots.txt and spidered the site. yes, that was me.


----------



## zeKieranator (Jun 20, 2010)

Clue 4 is actually pretty easy to find, if you know where to look.

I actually found the secret link by looking at the page source, then I read the explanations of the clues, went back and found it legitimately.

Just a little fun thing for those who have found the secret link: if you change the file extension from .htm to .aspx, you can see an old version of the secret link page.


----------



## HolyLugia912 (Jul 13, 2010)

I dont understand it, but I guess that's because Im only a kid. I DONT UNDERSTAND IT!!!


----------



## brandman (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh, how happy would I be if I knew where the secret link is... or someone told me...


----------



## [O] (Sep 20, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> Oh, how happy would I be if I knew where the secret link is... or someone told me...


Have you found any of the clues yet?


----------



## Scizor King (Sep 21, 2010)

I actually cheated.
I found the old outdated secret link, then changed the URL slightly.
Maybe if it wasn't the same random sequence?


----------



## brandman (Sep 23, 2010)

[O] said:


> Have you found any of the clues yet?


One, the big yellow and red thing that says, "The Secret Link" other than that no.


----------



## [O] (Sep 24, 2010)

brandman1996 said:


> One, the big yellow and red thing that says, "The Secret Link" other than that no.


>__> That's the fake secret link. You have to look on the site where it says "clue!" inconspicuously.

I'd try starting at the actual Secret Link page.


----------



## brandman (Sep 25, 2010)

[O] said:


> >__> That's the fake secret link. You have to look on the site where it says "clue!" inconspicuously.
> 
> I'd try starting at the actual Secret Link page.


Oh yay! I found another clue! I knew that one was fake, it said it right on it. But on the new one I found it said something about don't commit a crime? I'm guessing the AAP section?

EDIT: Found the fifth clue! :D


----------



## [O] (Sep 26, 2010)

xD can you tell me where the fifth is? I only ever foudn the first, the fake, then the actual link.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 1, 2010)

[O] said:


> xD can you tell me where the fifth is? I only ever foudn the first, the fake, then the actual link.


I don't want to spoil it too much, but it's in the section that you would look in if you, for some reason, got curious about just who would be making all this (a direct quote, basically).
I'm desperate.  I've found clues 1, 2, 3, and 5, and I just found clues 2 and 3 today by accident (I was testing out a theory that had nothing to do with the Secret Link).  I NEED to find clue 4 and the secret link!  I've read through the entire thread SEVEN times, read the About Me section so I could learn what kind of person could be so cruel to me and where they would hide them based on personality, and I checked everywhere by reading, clicking, and ctl + F-ing.  I must be missing SOMETHING!  I even checked through all the pages in the Marquee of Doom (because that's where I think one of them are), the page that tells you you've beaten the Marquee of Doom, and the Congratulations message you get for submitting your entry into the Rulers of the Universe page four times.  Please, help me! (Okay, I may be exaggerating a little bit, but you get the point.)
Edit: And no, I refuse to manipulate URLs.  I find that a little too desperate for my taste.


----------



## [O] (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Dude said:


> I don't want to spoil it too much, but it's in the section that you would look in if you, for some reason, got curious about just who would be making all this (a direct quote, basically).
> I'm desperate.  I've found clues 1, 2, 3, and 5, and I just found clues 2 and 3 today by accident (I was testing out a theory that had nothing to do with the Secret Link).  I NEED to find clue 4 and the secret link!  I've read through the entire thread SEVEN times, read the About Me section so I could learn what kind of person could be so cruel to me and where they would hide them based on personality, and I checked everywhere by reading, clicking, and ctl + F-ing.  I must be missing SOMETHING!  I even checked through all the pages in the Marquee of Doom (because that's where I think one of them are), the page that tells you you've beaten the Marquee of Doom, and the Congratulations message you get for submitting your entry into the Rulers of the Universe page four times.  Please, help me! (Okay, I may be exaggerating a little bit, but you get the point.)
> Edit: And no, I refuse to manipulate URLs.  I find that a little too desperate for my taste.


Clues 3 and 5 are probably the most useful hints.... especially the last two lines of each.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 1, 2010)

So the Secret Link is in the Webmasters section somewhere and has to do with the numbers 88 and 31  That's going to help.  I thought those clues meant nothing at all.  Interesting...


----------



## [O] (Oct 1, 2010)

Mr. Dude said:


> So the Secret Link is in the Webmasters section somewhere and has to do with the numbers 88 and 31  That's going to help.  I thought those clues meant nothing at all.  Interesting...


If you're a webmaster, it should click right away. Sort of.


----------



## .... (Oct 1, 2010)

Help?

Found all the clues and looked in the Webmaster section.

Am I even _close?_


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 2, 2010)

Well, I'm not a webmaster.  What do 88 and 31 have to do with being a webmaster.  And is clue four even important?  Or is it just an incredibly difficult clue that means absolutely nothing?
Why yes, I do sound like a picky brat.  Don't blame me.  I've been searching for a long time, and I must find the link!


----------



## [O] (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr. Dude said:


> Well, I'm not a webmaster.  What do 88 and 31 have to do with being a webmaster.  And is clue four even important?  Or is it just an incredibly difficult clue that means absolutely nothing?
> Why yes, I do sound like a picky brat.  Don't blame me.  I've been searching for a long time, and I must find the link!





Spoiler



This might help.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 2, 2010)

the secret link aren't actually a link.


----------



## .... (Oct 2, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> the secret link aren't actually a link.


Does that mean it's in an image? I checked them all...


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 2, 2010)

Is it in a textarea that you have to submit?
I've actually accessed it in the past, but that was cheating.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 2, 2010)

you're missing the idiosyncratic usage.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 2, 2010)

The what?


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2010)

The secret link isn't actually a link in the sense that it's not an HTML anchor tag, but it _is_ something you click that takes you to a different page.


----------



## Phantom (Oct 3, 2010)

A while ago I thought it was a brilliant scam Butterfree invented to have us all lose our minds, it worked on me!


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 3, 2010)

So you click it to go to the page with the link, but it's not a link?  I am officially confused.  I'm not the best with computers, so I have no idea what it could possibly be.


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Oct 3, 2010)

Welp, I don't get it. I found in in the spoiler I'm not allowed to post but can't find it otherwise.


----------



## Eifie (Oct 3, 2010)

I long ago figured out what 88x31 meant and got an idea of what page the secret link should be on, but I never found it :( I even searched the source code of every page on the site, although, I'm guessing, not very well.

So is it a JavaScript redirecting thinger then? *ponders*

EDIT: So I cheated and figured out how to find it :P I never would've figured that out on my own.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 3, 2010)

the secret link aren't on a page.


----------



## .... (Oct 3, 2010)

Found it by cheating and then found it legitimately.

:J


----------



## Butterfree (Oct 3, 2010)

Mr. Dude said:


> So you click it to go to the page with the link, but it's not a link?  I am officially confused.  I'm not the best with computers, so I have no idea what it could possibly be.


No. The only sense in which it is not a link is if you know HTML or computer tricks. The secret link itself is something you click on, and that takes you to a secret page.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Oct 3, 2010)

considering the location, "it" might not be the best of pronouns.


----------



## Mr. Dude (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay, so it's on the Link to Me page.  I need some specifics on where it is at that location.  I don't know why I stink at this all of a sudden.  I was very good at this until I found clue 3.  Maybe clue 3 isn't my lucky clue...


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Oct 6, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Found it by cheating, then found it legitimately.

I WIN


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 21, 2010)

Well, I know where to go but not what to do  D:

I tried multiplying the two numbers and putting the result in the URL, then I tried clicking the 88x31 buttons. Still nothing! >.<


----------



## Eifie (Oct 22, 2010)

If you think you know where to go, then you're probably not quite on the right track.


----------



## InvaderSyl (Oct 22, 2010)

The 'link to TCoD', right?


----------



## Eifie (Oct 23, 2010)

sreservoir said:


> the secret link aren't on a page.


----------



## Pillows (Dec 10, 2010)

Umm... sprites.asp is apparently not the only copy of the secret link besides the page it's supposed to be on. I found another one on accident. :sweatdrop:


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 10, 2010)

Uh, where?


----------



## Pillows (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for the extremely late reply, my internet was acting up back then, I thought the post didn't go through, and I never bothered to check until now. Anyway, I'll PM it to you.


----------



## NightWings (Feb 12, 2012)

After much searching and mind-torturing, I finally found the secret link! Someone posted the fake secret link's words on a separate sight- then I freaked out and went crazy, clicking everywhere randomly. Then... lo and behold, there was the secret link page. I was like _O.o_... and then I clicked the back button and confirmed my suspicions of where I clicked. Yes! I win!! :)


----------



## CloudCat (Oct 3, 2012)

How do you cheat on the secret link, anyways?


----------

